# Creep to Hold to Creep....



## PiperPaul

*Background*:
Since I use a very small garage space I like to use _Creep_ to let the car move itself in and out while I am ready on the brake pedal for driver malfunctions. For normal driving I use _Hold_ (my two year old brake pads are like new.)
*Question*:
Does anyone know of a quick way to switch between the two modes? 
I have only found I can switch while in _Park_, so it goes select _Controls_ display, select_ Driving_, select _Creep_, shift to _R_, back out, shift to _Park_, select _Hold_, shift to _D_, and go. Repeat steps backwards to get back into the garage. 
It sure would be nice to be able to switch modes on the fly or at least while stopped with the brake pedal depressed.
Thoughts?


----------



## victor

Profiles to the rescue!


----------



## Long Ranger

PiperPaul said:


> *Background*:
> Since I use a very small garage space I like to use _Creep_ to let the car move itself in and out while I am ready on the brake pedal for driver malfunctions. For normal driving I use _Hold_ (my two year old brake pads are like new.)
> *Question*:
> Does anyone know of a quick way to switch between the two modes?
> I have only found I can switch while in _Park_, so it goes select _Controls_ display, select_ Driving_, select _Creep_, shift to _R_, back out, shift to _Park_, select _Hold_, shift to _D_, and go. Repeat steps backwards to get back into the garage.
> It sure would be nice to be able to switch modes on the fly or at least while stopped with the brake pedal depressed.
> Thoughts?


If you create two almost identical profiles, one with Creep and the other with Hold, it makes it easier, but you still have to go into Park, then switch profiles. I haven't tested this for a long time, but I used to do that to switch between Hold and Roll.


----------



## FRC

Long Ranger said:


> but you still have to go into Park,


I'm almost certain that I switched between profiles while driving just yesterday.


----------



## DaveRuns

PiperPaul said:


> *Background*:
> Since I use a very small garage space I like to use _Creep_ to let the car move itself in and out while I am ready on the brake pedal for driver malfunctions. For normal driving I use _Hold_ (my two year old brake pads are like new.)
> *Question*:
> Does anyone know of a quick way to switch between the two modes?
> I have only found I can switch while in _Park_, so it goes select _Controls_ display, select_ Driving_, select _Creep_, shift to _R_, back out, shift to _Park_, select _Hold_, shift to _D_, and go. Repeat steps backwards to get back into the garage.
> It sure would be nice to be able to switch modes on the fly or at least while stopped with the brake pedal depressed.
> Thoughts?


I have the same issue, let us know if you find a solution. What I've done is keep it in "hold", but just put a little bit of pressure on the pedal. Then, I use the front sensors, because know I need to be at 15 inches to the front of the garage. This gives me just enough room to walk in front of my car and to close the garage door.


----------



## Long Ranger

FRC said:


> I'm almost certain that I switched between profiles while driving just yesterday.


Yes, it lets you switch profiles when driving, but I don't think it will change that driving mode unless you are in Park. They could have changed this, I probably haven't done it in a year. It would change profiles but leave the driving mode unchanged if I wasn't in Park.


----------



## FRC

Long Ranger said:


> Yes, it lets you switch profiles when driving, but I don't think it will change that driving mode unless you are in Park. They could have changed this, I probably haven't done it in a year. It would change profiles but leave the driving mode unchanged if I wasn't in Park.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Feathermerchant

I just took it as a challenge to be able to finesse the go pedal to get the position I want. My space in front of my car varies so I use the backup camera and look for the concrete ledge the garage door closes just outside of then stop. I can usually do it without touching the brake.


----------



## DaveRuns

Feathermerchant said:


> I just took it as a challenge to be able to finesse the go pedal to get the position I want. My space in front of my car varies so I use the backup camera and look for the concrete ledge the garage door closes just outside of then stop. I can usually do it without touching the brake.


Skills!!


----------



## PiperPaul

Thanks for all the suggestions!
I believe I tried using Profiles before but will try that trick again. I'm pretty certain that _Park_ is still required.
I have definitely experimented with the other ideas and use the front sensors, and rear camera check, in the garage each time. Absolutely don't want to have to fix the front of the car AND the motorcycle!


----------



## PiperPaul

victor said:


> Profiles to the rescue!


Works well - thanks!


----------



## PiperPaul

Long Ranger said:


> If you create two almost identical profiles, one with Creep and the other with Hold, it makes it easier, but you still have to go into Park, then switch profiles. I haven't tested this for a long time, but I used to do that to switch between Hold and Roll.


Created a new profile just for Creep and it works well. You do have to go into Park to have the drive mode change. Thanks!


----------



## PiperPaul

DaveRuns said:


> I have the same issue, let us know if you find a solution. What I've done is keep it in "hold", but just put a little bit of pressure on the pedal. Then, I use the front sensors, because know I need to be at 15 inches to the front of the garage. This gives me just enough room to walk in front of my car and to close the garage door.


I used the Profile solution suggested by @victor & @Long Ranger: Added a new profile "*Creep*" while in my normal driving profile. *Creep* adopted all the normal settings (as far as I can tell) and I then changed the drive mode to *Creep* from *Hold* in my normal profile. When I get into the car in the garage and put my foot on the brake I automatically get my normal profile. Then I select *Creep* from the profiles list and back out. Once out I have to switch gear to _Park_, then choose my normal profile and I'm good to go. 
Could be simpler with some interface improvements but better than my old method.


----------

